# Fish and Game Crackdowns



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

In their ongoing efforts to crack down on the illegal harvest of marine
species, conservation officers with the Department of Environmental
Protection's Division of Fish and Wildlife joined forces with lawmen
in New York State to inspect recreational fishing vessels on Raritan and
Sandy Hook bays and the Atlantic Ocean.

During the day-long operation on Aug. 19, lawmen contacted upward of
350 fishermen while checking vessels returning from fishing at all
popular boat ramps in the area and patrolling the bays and ocean waters.
Officers from the New York Department of Environmental Conservation
manned patrol boats near Staten Island and in offshore waters.

New Jersey Fish and Wildlife's Marine and Central Region conservation
officers issued the following summonses and written warnings:

* 16 summonses for possessing summer flounder less than 16½ inches
involving 56 fish
* 5 summonses for exceeding the limit on bluefish involving 59
bluefish
* 5 summonses for exceeding the limit on scup involving 48 fish
* 2 summonses for possessing tautog less than 14 inches involving 2
fish
* 1 summons issued for possessing striped bass less than 28 inches
involving 2 fish
* 5 summonses issued for possessing hard crabs less than 4½ inches
involving 25 crabs
* 6 written warnings for harvesting hard crabs recreationally from
the Newark Bay Complex 

New Jersey Fish and Wildlife Conservation Officer Clint Dravis and
Deputy Conservation Officer John Manfredi netted the largest offender:
an angler in possession of 36 summer flounder less than 16½ inches.

Also, New York's conservation officers issued nearly a dozen
summonses including striped bass violations for undersized fish,
over-the-limit harvests and recreational harvesting for the purpose of
commercial sale as well as for harvesting undersized summer flounder,
tautog and black sea bass.

Law-abiding anglers can help New Jersey's conservation officers
protect fish and wildlife resources by reporting marine fish and
shellfish violations to 609-748-2050. Or, call the 24-hour DEP hotline
at 877-WARNDEP.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*wow*

wow and there still gill netten small weakfish 300 yrds off brigantine BEACH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish & Game*

Can't be everywhere all the time. But they do what they can. Better than doing nothing at all.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you know that NJ comeercial fishermen can keep 14 inch Fluke? 

I am all for keeping the resource together but let's be fair.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*This is true*

You do have a point.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Read todays Press article on Flounder next year 
ONE (1) flounder per day! this years limit was 23 Million Pounds 2007 down to 5.2 M/P


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought they were going to vote on: 2 at 16.5 per day. and having only one month open for the season. Or closing the season completely.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Barnegat Bay Enforcement*

Hey Guys,

Was down in Lavallette last weekend after the storms, not fishing but looking around. On one of the bay piers, saw a guy keeping crabs around 2". Asked if why, he said they were good eating. I said they looked a little small(an understatement), he said he's never been bothered. I said I think the limit is 4.5"(actually I KNEW) and he said it wasn't. Walked off the pier, called Lavallette PD on the non-emergency line and a patrolman showed up in less than 2 minutes. Law's on our sides, guys, we have to police ourselves and bring down the hammer on those ruining it for the rest of us.... Anybody think I should have let it slide?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, after having stated to him what the legal size of the crab was he had a choice to keep or throw back. Plus, what kind of meat can you really get from a 2" crab??? Male and female legal sizes are different.

I think you did the proper thing to place the call. apparently he has done this many times before, now he make think twice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Make the call*

Absolutely!!!!!! Make the call. It's nit wits like that make it hard for the rest of us.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*limits*

We all of us have or do belong to volunteer organizations, fire companys, first aid, coast guard auxillary etc... why can't we set up something for volunteers like the cg aux and partrol in teams in areas with radios to contact the pd when we find something?? Wrote Pallone to see what his feelings were, never heard back from him or his office, but hey, it might work. I would put some time on that. Think about the fish they are taking and don't really give a damn. Hang em all.... salt


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*mike*

make the call.........good job...JS


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Definitely a good idea to make the call!


----------

